

Paddy Power Data Breach - k-mcgrady
http://ppmail.paddypower.com/go.asp?/bPAD001/mOKWEHUF/uM6PQ73F/xBPIAJUF

======
noso
When was this email sent out? is it recent?

~~~
k-mcgrady
I received it just before I posted it here. It seems legitimate. If you check
Google it's mentioned in quite a few Irish newspapers.

